
Dine’s AI System Had a Major Freak Out. All Pictures Were Changed to Animals - kamijovi
https://medium.com/@dinewithco/sorry-dine-s-ai-system-had-a-major-freak-out-all-pictures-were-changed-to-cute-animals-8df2fa0b0570#.2ttfjaoup
======
kamijovi
It's funny content!

